# Best SG/SF in the Draft?



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I have been reading alot about Dorell Wright/Josh Smith/J.R. Smith/Luol Deng, who do you guys think is the best of this current group? I have seen Luol Deng play in college and iam not impressed at all. Dorell Wright is said to be the most complete of the SG's from HS, he is often compared to a poor mans Kobe Bryant.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

luol deng... no doubt about it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Down the road in my mind Josh Smith and Dorrell Wright will prove to be head and shoulders above these other guys.

You can't teach guys having the ability to just put the ball in the cup. Either you have it or you don't.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Down the road in my mind Josh Smith and Dorrell Wright will prove to be head and shoulders above these other guys.
> 
> You can't teach guys having the ability to just put the ball in the cup. Either you have it or you don't.


Agreed...

The more I saw out of Dorell Wright, the more I saw Kobe...

IMO Josh Smith is ahead of Deng right now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Andre Iguodala.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Comparisons anyone?

Dorell = poor mans kobe?
Josh = extremely poor mans dominique?
J.R. = James Posey on Speed?
Andre = poor mans vince?
Luol = Paul pierce meets Andre Kirlenko?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Andre Iguodala = Scottie Pippen


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Andre Iguodala.


Your probably right. I think at some point people need to look for more than just athleticism and potential. Iguodala does one thing better than all those others, he creates for others. Josh Smith really doesn't have an understanding for the game, and can't put the ball on the floor, and really isn't that great of a shooter. JR Smith just doesn't pass, and can't dribble at all, and doesn't have any resemblance of a mid range game. Dorell Wright is the next Richard Jefferson not Kobe or T Mac, and I only see Deng being very solid. I know people will say they are young, but there are plenty of extremely athletic young guys who never panned out.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

would anyone say that Deng led Duke to the final four?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wright will be better than Richard Jefferson offensively. I don't know about defensively. He has more natural tools in his game on the offensive end.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Has Wright signed w/ an agent?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Has Wright signed w/ an agent?


No. I am not sure he is even going to stay in the draft. He might be better off staying for a year and being a top 10 pick a year from now.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> No. I am not sure he is even going to stay in the draft. He might be better off staying for a year and being a top 10 pick a year from now.


If he is really that good, then I would jump now if I were him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> If he is really that good, then I would jump now if I were him.


The reason I wonder is because I keep hearing conflicting reports. That he is in and he is out. Either way I think he is going to be a terrific player.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> If he is really that good, then I would jump now if I were him.


He's not a guaranteed first round pick, I could've sworn I read that he was going to Depaul, but lately all I've been hearing is NBA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng- poor man's Pierce less offense more court awareness
JR Smith- Jason Richardson
Dorrel Wright- Deshaun Stevenson
Josh Smith-More athletic Michael Redd with defense
Iguodola-Desmond Mason

I think Deng will be the best player outta this position. You guys are underestimating his heart and work ethic. He's very savy with the ball, a really good passer ,mover without the ball, good rebounder and defender. He may get drafted by a losing team but with him on the team they won't lose long. You don't need explosivehops or speed to become a star. 

Out of these guys I think Deng and Josh Smith are gonna be the only stars. Smith I think needs some seasonong but I think after a couple of season his game could explode. He's very competitve on the defensive end. He compete's he goes after blocks, has top 5 in the whole league athleticism, and has great size. 

JR Smith will shoot outside and finish breaks but won't have any in between game to speak of nor much defense.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Deng- poor man's Pierce less offense more court awareness
> JR Smith- Jason Richardson
> Dorrel Wright- Deshaun Stevenson
> ...


Your analysis is just off.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Josh Smith-More athletic Michael Redd with defense


I don't think thats even closer, Redd's jumper has always been deadly, and he is a pure shooter, while Smith is just a big man who can knock down the outside shot, it isn't his forte. If anybody is a more athletic Michael Redd it's JR Smith, but Redd's ball handling skills are far superior. I remember in college watching Redd and thinking he had one of the best crossovers out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think thats even closer, Redd's jumper has always been deadly, and he is a pure shooter, while Smith is just a big man who can knock down the outside shot, it isn't his forte. If anybody is a more athletic Michael Redd it's JR Smith, but Redd's ball handling skills are far superior. I remember in college watching Redd and thinking he had one of the best crossovers out there.


I remember thinking that Redd was an average outside shooter at Ohio State. He has improved immensely. I still remember the game in 2000 against Miami where Johnny Helmsley totally locked him up. I was like damn. He has worked his butt off though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think thats even closer, Redd's jumper has always been deadly, and he is a pure shooter, while Smith is just a big man who can knock down the outside shot, it isn't his forte. If anybody is a more athletic Michael Redd it's JR Smith, but Redd's ball handling skills are far superior. I remember in college watching Redd and thinking he had one of the best crossovers out there.


Redds jumpshot was very streaky coming into the league much like Smiths but with some work he'd improve. 

I've seen Smith play a few highschool games not just these allstar games and he's not gonna be that big a deal in the NBA. He has very limited court awareness and he has no handle at all. 

Redd does have a much better handle, had it coming into pro's but his game has really changed. He uses his jumper to set up his dribble drive. In college Redd used alot more off the dribble stuff to score he had a real nice cross over then. 

But I think Josh Smith could develop into Redd more likely than JR because of the size I'd be surprised if JR smith was 6'5. While Josh is a legit 6'7-6'8 . Plus Josh Smith has alittle more of a handle than does JR and with improvement could really be something special. 

Thats why I think JR Smith's game more resembles Jason Richardson both incredibly athletic with no handle and nice jumpshots. 

People comparing these cats to Kobe and Tmac are just crazy. Kobe and Tmac coming in the league were major prospects most people thought they'd be superstars eventually. These kids could become stars on the necxt level down from Kobe and Tmac at the Redd level. 

Lebron and Carmelo might not reach the Kobe/Tmac level and they're much better prospects than these kids are. Deng has a shot though because of his tenacity and court awareness. I'm not a Duke fan either. I love the Terps. I can see he has the traits personality wise along with Talent to keep improving to become great.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I disagree with you alittle on that, I think Lebron and Carmelo will both surpass Kobe/Tmac. they both have already had more of an impact in there rookie seasons than Kobe/Tmac had. Also both guys are physically bigger and stronger than Kobe/Tmac. I agree with you on these guys like Josh/J.R. there not going to have an incredible rookie season no matter where they go, there just not as complete a players offensively or defensively. Josh and J.R. can only hope to reach Kobe/Tmacs level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> I disagree with you alittle on that, I think Lebron and Carmelo will both surpass Kobe/Tmac. they both have already had more of an impact in there rookie seasons than Kobe/Tmac had. Also both are guys are physically bigger and stronger than Kobe/Tmac.


:naughty: Ah, ah, ah. It's going to take a little longer for that to happen. For them to pass to Kobe they will need to have more work ethic than he does (does anyone in the league have more). T-Mac has the most physical talent of a guard in the league (outside of Kobe and Marbury). 

Passing them is not going to be easy. Don't use their rookie years to gauge how great they might or might not be. They could flatline. You never know. Abdur-Rahim did? Big Dog did?


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Iam just saying that both have the physical ability to surpass both of them and I disagree about the Tmac being the most athletic guard. I think Lebron is way more athletic, he is 6'8 240lbs and can out run most PG's and Jump over your center. lol it is possible they both could flatline but i just don't see it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Physical talent doesn't have to be athleticism. Look at those scoring numbers. He does it almost effortlessly.


----------



## nikeflightz (Apr 1, 2004)

hey, what about ivan chariev?

hahahahah


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

comparisons for kobe and tmac themselves? 

Kobe = Extremely extremely poor mans MJ
Tmac = a more athletic George Gervin


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

In order;

Luol Deng
Josh Smith
Andre Iguodala


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> comparisons for kobe and tmac themselves?
> 
> Kobe = Extremely extremely poor mans MJ
> Tmac = a more athletic George Gervin


Kobe and Tmac are gonna be 2 of the best to ever play the game. 

Carmelo and Lebron had a couple of nice rookie seasons. 

Remember Kobe and Tmac cut their teeth on MJ,Pippen, and Drexler in their Prime. 

Physical Talent I disagree with that also. Carmelo and Lebron are bigger but neither are as laterally quick as Tmac or Kobe. Nor have the body control. 

Lots of player plateau or fizzle I'm not saying thats likely but it could be the case. 

Tmac and Kobe are on their way to becoming legends of the game. Melo and Lebron have a ways to go before they reach those heights set by Kobe and Tmac. 

Both Kobe and Tmac last year went 30ppg 6 and 5 thats impressive. 

I think Kobe and Tmac also have their own identity. I don't see Gervin in Tmac ,I see flashes of MJ in Kobe. Kobe's offensive game is more well rounded as far as jump shooting is concerned at this young age.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Do JR Smith and Josh Smith have Nba ready bodies?


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Andre Iguodala.


wow there's no bias in you saying that!  
Iguodala doesnt have a jumper


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

1.Luol Deng
2. JR Smith
3. Josh Smith


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was just wondering where Luke Jackson's name was? He has dominated Iguodala and others in the pre draft camp so far. He is a far superior player to any of the names you have mentioned. All things being fair, he will probably won't turn out to be the best. However I think he has a chance to be better than a lot of the names you guys have mentioned. He was on Portland's local sports talk show yesterday and something interesting. Remember this is him talking, not me. He said that he feels he is getting no respect because he is white. Everyone keeps comparing him to Chris Mullin and a poor mans Larry Bird......I'm not sure why he would take offense to that, but whatever. He said although he has their shooting ability and toughness he is also a far superior athlete than they were. He also said he was drafted by the SF Giants as a pitcher/outfielder, and that at Oregon the football program wanted him to play football too.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> Comparisons anyone?
> 
> Dorell = poor mans kobe?
> ...


Sounds like a poverty-stricken draft!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Josh SMith


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I was just wondering where Luke Jackson's name was? He has dominated Iguodala and others in the pre draft camp so far.


Surely you aren't trying to be serious.

And Iguodala competing in pre draft camp?`He is almost certainly a lock for the lottery. He isn't playing any predraft tournaments. He will just do individual workouts.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Luke Jackson can definitely play! He really is a better athlete than chris mullin, he is more like a bigger brent barry. White dude can definitely jump! I don't know about that reverse racism though lol


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

wat about josh childress. hes not the best(deng is) but hes in my top 3


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a feeling Deng is going to be a major bust in the NBA, he hasn't really shown me anything to make me think he is going to dominate at the NBA level.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

How come Marvin Williams hasn't declared? everybody and there mother is declaring for this draft except him.


----------

